# Craftsman Professional HPP and Bosch RA1181



## Samuel Behar (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi!
This is my first post. I am a amateur lapidary and metalsmith and do a little woodworking on the side to support my other hobbies -- construction of workbenches, tools, etc. I have convinced myself that I need a router table. Although I considered making one, especially after reading through the various forums, I decided to purchase a bench top one for a variety of reasons. 

I have decided on the Bosch RA1181 but after looking one more time, I stumbled upon the Craftsman Professional HPP. It looks identical and is cheaper than the Bosch (Sears $180 vs Amazon $206).

Are these routers identical? I guess even more importantly from what I've learned, are their router plates identical?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

The sears model has a model # of 61181. I think that is a good indicator they are the same table. One caveat is that the screw holes maybe configured differently.


----------



## brownfoot (Oct 12, 2006)

the Sears table has a mounting plate for Sears routers, the three screw pattern will work for some Porter-Cable and Skil routers
the Bosch plate will fit the Bosch routers and some others
Bosch 1171 plate is probably the most universal plate and is available from Bosch, there is also a Bosch plate that has no mounting holes so it can be customer drilled, in all of the Bosch offerings the plate is aluminum and clear coated with threaded leveling holes and counterbored attachment holes
If it matters, all the Bosch plates are die cast aluminum made in China


----------

